# ECSA processing time



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

can you tell me how much time it takes for registering with professional body ECSA for mechanical engineer with 6 years experience from India . and what are the various stages included in this?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> can you tell me how much time it takes for registering with professional body ECSA for mechanical engineer with 6 years experience from India . and what are the various stages included in this?


Stage -1
Educational Qualification Evaluation by ECSA. The interview will take place at ECSA office.This process may take 3 - 10 months. ECSA will determine Educational Qualification level with south African Qualification. They will suggest which category has to be registered.
Stage -2
Registration


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

So should I go there for the interview. I Heard the following things regarding proffesional body registration

" Professional Body registration Evaluation Process


You will first have to pass ECSA's educational evaluation. This process may take a long time (months). Make sure your application is complete and as detailed as possible. ECSA wants hard copies of everything, your qualifications have to be certified and they even want your application form to be signed and stamped by a Commissioner of Oaths . You have to print out the annexures on their website and complete them in as much detail about your course as possible. Basically what they want to see is that your engineering degree covers the same subjects as a South African degree, so you have to show them that by giving as much information about your degree as possible. You also need to provide a certified detailed academic record or transcript of all courses completed during your degree with English translation. Then you have to submit your degree to a company called MIE who will verify that you did obtain the qualification at the said institution and the document is not forged. You will have to pay MIE for this service and include their certificate in your application along with your proof of payment for the evaluation, and very importantly your full final year design project/thesis with a detailed summary in English. 

I have to warn you that ECSA is full of **** and you may have a very frustrating time dealing with them. They are very hard to reach and rarely respond to emails. They are not transparent about their process at all and will not communicate anything to you, whether they have received your application, whether your evaluation has taken place, when it will take place, etc. You will feel completely in the dark while dealing with them. They only have evaluation meetings once a month, so if something is missing from your application you will have to courier it to them and your evaluation will be postponed to the next month's meeting only. After that they may still require you to meet with them to discuss your qualifications or experience, either in person or via Skype. This whole process can take many months and they don't care that you are stuck waiting for them before you can apply for your critical skills visa. 

When you have passed their educational evaluation you can apply to register as a candidate or professional engineer. Then you can ask them for a letter to say you have applied to register, which you can then use to apply for your critical skills visa. 

There is also the possibility of applying for the visa with a letter from ECSA that says you have started the educational evaluation, which is the first part of the registration process, but it is not sure your consul or home affairs will accept this letter and your visa may be rejected. Many embassies are still looking for proof of registration even though there is a new directive from Home Affairs that says you only need a letter that says you have started the registration. 

If someone else is reading this and wondering about this crazy educational evaluation process, you might not have to go through it if you're from a country that is a signatory to either the Dublin, Washington or Sydney accords. However, you need to have obtained your degree after your country signed the accord. Unfortunately Pakistan is not a signatory to these accords and neither is any European country bar the UK and Ireland."



Is this correct?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> So should I go there for the interview. I Heard the following things regarding proffesional body registration
> 
> " Professional Body registration Evaluation Process
> 
> ...




Documents are required for ECSA Evaluation is listed below
1.True copy( Notary attested ) of Mark sheets and Degree certificate 
2.MIE verification certificate
3.Applications 
4.Final Year Project Report Copy
5.Syllabus Copy
6. Payment receipt.
7.SAQA Certificate Copy



2014, Behalf of India Government ,NBA signed Washington accord.Its means your college is Approved/ Accredited by NBA no need Educational Evaluation.


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

*candiate ( ECSA ) is ok for applying critical skill visa?*

Can someone confirm a candidate professional engineer or candidate engineering technician(register with ECSA) is ok for critical skill visa? or must be professional engineer? i heard many people got rejected critical skill visa application while they apply as candidate........


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

*candiate ECSA is*

Can someone confirm a candidate professional engineer or candidate engineering technician(register with ECSA) is ok for critical skill visa? or must be professional engineer? i heard many people got rejected critical skill visa application while they apply as candidate........


----------



## Ahmed Gomaa (Jul 30, 2019)

Am from Egypt , Am civil engineer and I have 6 years work experience I plan to have csv and I want to know if ECSA do interview for civil engineer or not ? And if I need to do evaluation process before registration with ECSA ???


----------

